# Thermostat housing torque spec?



## mercfocus (Jul 15, 2018)

I can't believe this thing. It's a 2013 Chevy Cruze LS we got at about 80,550 miles and now just under 90,000 ans so far, it got a new catalytic converter, oil cooler repair, broken driver side power window - glass is good, just doesn't go up or down, new coils and now I'm replacing the thermostat & housing. Is this normal to need this many repairs in such a short time and not even that old?

I think mine's the 1.4L engine but not sure.

I'm getting this thermostat housing for it:

https://www.autopartswarehouse.com/...VBC9pCh1bjgsVEAQYBiABEgJJ_vD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Anybody here can tell me the torque spec for this?

I would really appreciate it, thank you.


----------



## mercfocus (Jul 15, 2018)

I'm also thinking about this one:

https://www.autopartswarehouse.com/...-components/thermostat/replacement/repc318005

Looks to be about the same but cost a lot less.


----------



## KillerDad (Jan 25, 2018)

That doesn't fit the 1.4L engine


----------



## KillerDad (Jan 25, 2018)

that one is for the 1.8


----------



## mercfocus (Jul 15, 2018)

I just had someone at Chevy confirm for me mines the 1.8 litre.

Good thing cause I already ordered the cheaper housing.


----------



## mercfocus (Jul 15, 2018)

He said this exactly:

During production your vehicle was equipped with the following option: LWE - ENGINE, ECOTEC 1.8L VVT, DOCHC 4 CYLINDER.


----------



## GSXR (Aug 7, 2018)

Torque spec for thermostat housing bolts(4) if you have the 1.8l is 18lb in


----------



## mercfocus (Jul 15, 2018)

GSXR said:


> Torque spec for thermostat housing bolts(4) if you have the 1.8l is 18lb in


18in / lbs?
As in 1 1/2 FT / lbs?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

mercfocus said:


> 18in / lbs?
> As in 1 1/2 FT / lbs?


Yes - overtorquring will tweak the gasket and cause it to leak.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Do not use a foot lb. wrench for that low a spec.....it will cause you to overtighten and either break the housing or strip the fastener......very inacurrate below ten foot pounds.
Use a inch lb. wrench.

Rob


----------



## mercfocus (Jul 15, 2018)

Robby said:


> Do not use a foot lb. wrench for that low a spec.....it will cause you to overtighten and either break the housing or strip the fastener......very inacurrate below ten foot pounds.
> Use a inch lb. wrench.
> 
> Rob


Right. I have an in/lbs wrench. When it comes to torque, I have everything I need including a bestool driver for kg/cms.

In my response, I reworded it in ft/lbs for clarification because I simply could not believe what I read.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

mercfocus said:


> Right. I have an in/lbs wrench. When it comes to torque, I have everything I need including a bestool driver for kg/cms.
> 
> In my response, I reworded it in ft/lbs for clarification because I simply could not believe what I read.


This was more of a reminder to all readers.......many have tried to use a ft.lb. wrench by back converting to in.lb. and found out the hard (expensive) way that it didn't end well.

And, I agree, for those of us that have been servicing vehicles for decades these super low torque specs that are found on late model cars/trucks is startling.

Rob


----------

